# Nokia N73 Firmwareupdate?



## josDesign (26. Mai 2007)

Hallo !

Ich besitze seit kurzem ein Nokia N73 mit einer Firmware von 2006. Kann ich mir selbst ein update runterziehen und dieses legal raufspielen, oder muss ich es hierfür zum Nokiaservice bringen?

Mit bestem Dank im voraus


----------



## Axor (31. Mai 2007)

Hi

weiß nicht wies in D ist, aber in Österreich konnte ich ganz einfach von 
http://www.nokia.at/A4351001
einen Updater runterladen und mit diesem die neue Firmware raufspielen.
Hat wunderbar geklappt...


//Edit: du kommst ja eh a aus NÖ


----------



## josDesign (31. Mai 2007)

Bin auch Österreicher! *harrharr*

Ich hab aber ein gebrandetes A1 Teil... Geht das trotzdem?


----------



## Axor (31. Mai 2007)

ich hab auch ein 3 Handy...
die spielen die gebrandete SW wieder drauf - nur eben in neuer Version...

Wichtig wär, dass du vorher alles mit Nokia PC Suite sicherst - nach dem SW Update einfach wieder zurücksichern und alles is gut 


OT: Nette Fotos übrigends....


----------



## josDesign (31. Mai 2007)

ot: dankschön

Wie sieht das mit installierten Programmen und Spielen aus?

Habe diese teilweise am Telefonspeicher und am Kartenspeicher.

Außerdem, wenn ich am Handy von Telefon zu Karte sichere. Was ist dann alles gesichert?


----------



## Radhad (31. Mai 2007)

Spiele etc. laufen erstmal nicht mehr soweit ich weiß, die müssen neu draufgespielt werden. Sichere am besten alles auf dem PC!

Meine Freundin hat auch ein Nokia N73. darauf war SCUMMVM installiert, das musste dann neu installiert werden.

PS: mit SCUMMVM auf dem N73 ist so manche Zugfahrt nicht mehr so langweilig  Hatten mal Day of the Tentacle darauf gespielt  die Steuerung ist zwar etwas "blöd", aber man gewöhnt sich dran


----------



## Axor (31. Mai 2007)

naja auf die speicherkarte wird sowieso nicht zugegriffen...
und mit dem Nokia Content Copier 3.0 wurden bei mir alle Programme, Fotos, Videos, Audiofiles, Kontakte, Kalendereinträge usw. gespeichert und dann wiederhergestellt.

Bis auf die neue Version der SW ist nichts anders am Handy als vorher...

Nur solltest du drauf achten, dass das Handy während dem Update nicht Leer wird oder die Verbindung zum PC getrennt wird oO

und ned erschrecken, bei mir is das Display schön langsam abgeschmiert bis alles schwarz war während dem Update


----------



## josDesign (31. Mai 2007)

Danke euch beiden!

Zu den Spielen: Ich hab mir Street Fighter 2 raufgspielt.. wie damals am alten Sega Mega Drive, saugeil!

Außerdem spiel ich unheimlich gerne Super Mario Kart, wie in den alten Zeiten... Zelda natürlich auch


----------



## josDesign (31. Mai 2007)

Noch eine Frage: Gibts da nicht einen Tastencode, mit ich das Telefon wieder zum Neustand herstellen kann? Also das alles so ist, wie ichs gekauft habe?

Weil habe schon viel Programme gestestet. Und irgendwie wird es immer langsamer durch die restdaten oder so in der registry...


----------

